# quatro linhas da Constituição



## Marianne7

¡Hola!

Escribo porque estoy subtitulado una serie en la que se hace referencia a las "quatro linhas da Constituição".

Aquí encontré información al respecto: As quatro linhas de Constituição Traremos para as “quatro linhas da Constituição“ os que “ousam ficar fora delas”, diz Bolsonaro https://lula.com.br/as-quatro-linhas-da-constituicao-de-bolsonaro/. Entendería que, usando una traducción libre, sería algo como "el marco de la constitución", pero no sé si hay alguna otra forma de traducir esto.

El tema es que en esta serie hay un juego de palabras. Un personaje dice: "Está dentro das quatro linhas da Constituição" y otro contesta "Sao só quatro linhas? Eu achava que eram mais" (o sea, como si creyera que la Constitución solo tiene cuatro líneas). Por lo tanto, hay un juego de palabras con "linhas". No sé si en español podría usar una palabra como "premisas" o dejar "líneas" para mantener el chiste, aunque creo que sería un poco inexacto.

¿Qué opinan?

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Carfer

'_El marco de la constitución/constitucional' _parece-me bem, uma vez que as quatro linhas são o limite do campo (_'campo_' no sentido de latitude de actuação dentro das normas constitucionais) onde se pode "jogar" (ou seja, agir politicamente no respeito da legalidade constitucional).
Quanto ao jogo de palavras, não sei se haverá termo ou expressão em espanhol que o permita. '_Quatro linhas_' correspondem metaforicamente ao limite exterior do campo de futebol ('_cancha_') e as outras '_linhas_' aludidas são as que compõem o texto constitucional, que, obviamente, são mais de quatro. Creio que em espanhol também se pode dizer '_líneas_' com ambos os sentidos. Se não puder, lamento, mas não sei nada de futebol nem sou nativo do espanhol.


----------



## Vanda

Cada coisa que eu fico sabendo por aqui....
Achei esta explicação: (veja o texto completo)


> O art. 5º da CF contém entre seus incisos, quatro que parecem fundamentais ao estado democrático de direito. São eles: IV – livre manifestação do pensamento (liberdade de expressão); VI – liberdade religiosa (de culto); XV – liberdade de locomoção (direito de ir e vir); e XVII – liberdade de associação (direito de reunião). Seriam estes as linhas delimitadoras tão apregoadas por Bolsonaro? Há quem afirme que a expressão bolsonarista não passa de metáfora futebolística para dizer dentro de campo (linhas de frente, fundo e laterais).


----------



## Marianne7

¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas, Carfer y Vanda!

Buscando, entendí en primer lugar lo que comenta Vanda: que las líneas se refieren a esas libertades (por eso pensé en "premisas"), pero también veo ahora la metáfora futbolística que menciona Carfer (que no había visto antes).

Seguí buscando y noté que en varios medios en español usan simplemente "líneas" para traducir la expresión de Bolsonaro, como sugiere Carfer. Dejo algunos ejemplos:

Bolsonaro, descontrolado: atacó  al Supremo y amenazó con actuar por "fuera de la Constitución"
Bolsonaro advierte que puede violar la Constitución en respuesta a un nuevo proceso judicial
Bolsonaro dice que “está llegando” el momento de actuar fuera de la Constitución

Por lo tanto, voy a ir con "líneas", así mantengo el juego de palabras y el eco a la expresión bolsonarista.

¡Gracias de nuevo!


----------



## gato radioso

¿Los fundamentos de la constitución?
¿Las líneas básicas de la constitución? 
¿Las directrices de la constitución?


----------



## machadinho

Marianne7 said:


> pero también veo ahora la metáfora futbolística que menciona Carfer (que no había visto antes).


A metáfora futebolística é a mais provável. Se você entrar novamente no endereço mencionado no OP, https://lula.com.br/as-quatro-linhas-da-constituicao-de-bolsonaro/, verá que logo no início aparece uma foto do Lula fazendo um gol num gramado de futebol.

Jogar dentro das quatro linhas é agir em conformidade com a Constituição. Jogar fora das quatro linhas é agir de modo anticonstitucional.


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> Jogar dentro das quatro linhas é agir em conformidade com a Constituição. Jogar fora das quatro linhas é agir de modo anticonstitucional.



A metáfora, aliás, é comum, pelo menos do lado de cá, para referir os limites de actuação em muitos outros campos e não apenas no da legalidade constitucional. A mesma ideia costuma ser traduzida na literatura jurídica pelos termos _'quadro_' (_'quadro constitucional/legal/etc.'_) ou _'enquadramento_', razão pela qual _'marco_' me pareceu ser uma tradução aceitável, com o senão, claro, de prescindir da alusão ao futebol, mais acessível ao leitor comum.


----------



## Ari RT

O "marco" da constituição me parece tradução perfeita. O nativo do Espanhol médio deverá entender marco como moldura (como nos quadros) e daí extrair a mesmíssima metáfora das quatro linhas.

Já vi no Brasil "marco" significando o limite, a fronteira. Particularmente nesse campo. No marco da constituição tal coisa pode, tal coisa não pode.
Cada vez mais a palavra se confunde com "marca" e perde a acepção de linde para ganhar a de "coisa que indica onde fica a divisa". A pedra, o mourão, a cerca, são marcas (ou marcos) que se coloca para indicar a divisa (marco). Mas ainda temos demarcar, demarcado, demarcação significando estabelecer (e não marcar fisicamente) limites.
P.S. Lembrei do Marquês, o suserano encarregado da "marca", terra que ficava nos extremos da área debaixo da soberania do rei.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Já vi no Brasil "marco" significando o limite, a fronteira. Particularmente nesse campo. No marco da constituição tal coisa pode, tal coisa não pode.


Em Portugal também se encontra, inclusivamente nesse campo. Julgo, porém, que há uma razão para '_quadro_' lhe ser preferido (tanto quanto me apercebo). Tem que ver com o significado predominante de _'marco_' no uso comum. As pessoas tendem a entender '_marco_' como uma baliza, como aquele poste, geralmente uma pedra tosca, que assinala a estrema de uma propriedade nas comunidades rurais. É evidente que assinalando uma estrema, está igualmente a assinalar um limite, mas esse limite é apenas uma linha e com uma linha só não é possível delimitar uma área. '_Quadro_' tem a vantagem de encerrar uma área dentro de quatro linhas, e, por isso, serve melhor o propósito. Em espanhol '_marco_' funciona melhor do que em português porque tem claramente o significado de peça que rodeia, que cinge, significado para o qual nós usamos preferencialmente _'moldura_' (outro termo, aliás, que no direito também se usa na mesma situação, _'moldura penal', 'moldura legal', 'moldura constitucional',_ etc., ainda que, por vezes, com um sentido mais amplo, que abrange aquele, de '_configuração_').


----------



## zema

Si quisiera traducir el latiguillo de Bolsonaro, creo que diría: _"dentro del estricto marco de la Constitución"_, que funciona como decir "ciñéndose estrictamente a lo que determina la Constitución" o "en estricta conformidad con lo que determina la Constitución".

Pero si quisiera mantener el juego de palabras del diálogo creo que traduciría literalmente "_está dentro de las cuatro líneas de la Constitución"_, que probablemente haría pensar en "está dentro de las tres o cuatro líneas de la Constitución" o "se ajusta a lo que determinan los escasos artículos de la Constitución". Creo que se mantendrían el juego de palabras (_¿Cuatro? Pensaba que eran más_) y la referencia a los dichos de Bolsonaro.
Se perdería, me parece, cualquier asociación con las líneas de la cancha de fútbol. Aunque he visto en algún periódico traducir así: _"dentro de las cuatro líneas (del campo de juego) de la Constitución". _Quitando los paréntesis, y si Marianne7 no tiene restricciones en cuanto al largo de la frase, podría ser también una buena opción.


----------



## Ari RT

Creio que então seria criado um significado que, para nós brasileiros, não existe. Nossa constituição é famosa por sua prolixidade. A imagem que o brasileiro médio tem da constituição é de um texto imenso, esotérico e vago, todo o oposto de "poucas linhas". As quatro linhas não se referem à forma do texto, não há chance. Se o texto é brasileiro, a referência é aos limites metafóricos impostos pelo conteúdo, sem lugar a dúvidas.


----------



## zema

Ari RT said:


> Creio que então seria criado um significado que, para nós brasileiros, não existe. Nossa constituição é famosa por sua prolixidade. A imagem que o brasileiro médio tem da constituição é de um texto imenso, esotérico e vago, todo o oposto de "poucas linhas". As quatro linhas não se referem à forma do texto, não há chance. Se o texto é brasileiro, a referência é aos limites metafóricos impostos pelo conteúdo, sem lugar a dúvidas.


Es cierto. Decir "tres o cuatro" puede ser apenas un modo de hablar, ni siquiera implica que la persona considere realmente que son pocos; suena más a mera exageración. Pero, de todos modos, no se entendería bien la estrechez de miras de comparar los límites de la Constitución con los bordes de una cancha de fútbol.
Eso sí se puede percibir o intuir mejor con la traducción del periódico, con solo quitar los paréntesis.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com o Ari. Não há margem para uma interpretação literal, seria absurda. Nenhuma constituição formal está contida em textos de tão pequena dimensão, nem tampouco cabe em quatro linhas a enunciação das regras das próprias constituições materiais não formalizadas, como a do Reino Unido. Mais absurda ainda se o sentimento instalado é o de uma Constituição imensa e prolixa. O sentido das '_quatro linhas_' só pode ser, portanto, metafórico e a metáfora funciona bem porque, tal como num jogo de futebol só conta o que se desenrola dentro das quatro linhas do campo, o jogo político só pode legalmente desenrolar-se dentro das normas que o texto constitucional estabelece. Quando o segundo personagem diz '_São só quatro linhas? Eu pensava que eram mais' _não pensa ser levado à letra. Está a ironizar, a aproveitar o trocadilho entre as linhas no sentido de '_limite_' e as linhas do texto da Constituição  para dizer outras coisas, talvez que nessas tais outras linhas (ou seja, no conjunto do texto constitucional) haverá espaço para outras manobras, que há sempre maneira de retorcer a constituição para levar a água ao moinho pretendido ou coisa semelhante (os directamente interessados estão em muito melhor posição do que eu para entenderem onde em concreto ele poderá pretender chegar).


----------



## zema

_–Está dentro de las cuatro líneas del campo de juego de la Constitución / Perfectamente por dentro de las cuatro líneas del campo de juego de la Constitución. 
–¿Son sólo cuatro líneas? Pensaba que eran más._
Con la entonación apropiada creo que podría sugerir eso mismo, Carfer. O al menos por aquí, donde tenemos muy presente aquello de  "hecha la ley, hecha la trampa".

_– Se encuadra (rigurosamente) dentro de los límites de la Constitución
– ¿Serán cuatro esos límites? Pensaba que eran más._
Etimológicamente _encuadrar_ tiene que ver con _cuatro_, de todos modos siempre hay algo bastante de forzado en esos intentos de mantener algún juego de palabras. Para empezar porque no es usual la comparación con la cancha de fútbol, al menos no recuerdo ninguna metáfora por ese estilo.

_"Dentro de las cuatro líneas"_ es algo que se dice, pero en un contexto en el que se está hablando de fútbol (_El fútbol se juega dentro de las cuatro líneas_). Fuera de ese contexto no me parece que se entienda, por eso creo necesario agregarle  "del campo de juego".

En fin, es una posibilidad; con suerte a alguien se le ocurrirá alguna solución mejor.


----------



## machadinho

O candidato Jair Bolsonaro usou a expressão 'quatro linhas da Constituição' no debate da Globo de ontem à noite e logo em seguida falou em "matar no peito", suponho que uma bola, o que reforça a interpretação futebolística.


----------



## zema

machadinho said:


> O candidato Jair Bolsonaro usou a expressão 'quatro linhas da Constituição' no debate da Globo de ontem à noite e logo em seguida falou em "matar no peito", suponho que uma bola, o que reforça a interpretação futebolística.


E ainda usou o verbo _jogar_: “Há três anos e dez meses, eu jogo dentro das quatro linhas da Constituição".


----------



## zema

Anteayer, por la trascendencia que se le dio en la prensa a la primera alocución poselectoral, la metáfora en cuestión tuvo un momento de gloria y apareció reflejada en todos los medios por acá.
Muchos optaron por la traducción literal, pero alcancé a leer u oír otras versiones:

_... siempre he jugado según la Constitución
... siempre he jugado dentro de las líneas que delimita la Constitución 
... siempre jugué dentro de la cancha de la Constitución
... siempre jugué dentro de los límites de la Constitución
... siempre jugué de acuerdo a la Constitución 
... siempre jugué dentro de las reglas_


----------

